# Photos from my trips



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Check out photos that I shot during my trips! Please click any of the links in my signature and chill!! 

I have recently added Athens into the list. I hope you guys would like them!


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Vatican added! Enjoy!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice pics... but you might want to re-do your signature before the mods sees it and deletes it ( happened to me  ) only 5 lines are allowed...


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Just edit them so they appear one after the other as opposed to each on a new line please


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Hope this is ok now.


----------

